
Sequoia's Investment Memo on YouTube (2005) - yurylifshits
http://milesgrimshaw.com/sequoia-investment-memo/
======
wslh
If you want to download the PDF document (for free!), it is available here:
[http://www.shadesofgraylaw.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/03/Vi...](http://www.shadesofgraylaw.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/03/Viacom-v-YouTube-Botha-Decl-ISO-YouTube-MSJ.pdf)

